# H&R Sportsman



## the drifter (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone know how long these guns were manufactured?

My Dad has one, .22lr 9shot. I was browsing the gun auction sites and figured I could find a couple old ones. I can't find any.

They're great for snakes with a rat shot load in em.

the drifter


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They were made from 1950/1985. I had one years ago and used it on squirrels mostly. It was a good little .22. Good luck.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I had one years ago and used it on squirrels mostly.


Same here... The one that I owned was very accurate, but the breech blast was enough to make me sell it. My .357 Mag. Ruger didn't "pop" my ears as bad as the H&R Sportsman.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't know on this, i havent seen any in ages, But love my Taurus 9 shot 22 revolver. (forget model and it is currently out of state- taurus fans?)
I remember it beeing inexpensive (15 years ago) and an accurate straight shooter out of the box. I got get that one out and shoot it agian soon.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Here ya go

http://www.histandard.info/ :smt1099


----------

